# Ball Watches In The Uk?



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all.

I'm interested in tracking down some Ball watches to take a look at them in person (specifically a 40mm Fireman/orange/bracelet)...anyone know if they have any ADs in the UK and what the MRRP might be for this model?

Cheers,

Serp


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks pretty much like only Selfridges...don't suppose anyone knows which models they stock in London?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

fraid not Serp, do they list them on their website?


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah. Selfridges are clearly too upmarket to feel they need a website that actually shows what they sell. All they have is a list of brands.

I'll have to pop up there in the next few weeks.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Very impressive (!) website - suspect these watches aren't going to feature on PMW anytime soon.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Very impressive (!) website - suspect these watches aren't going to feature on PMW anytime soon.
> 
> Julian L


Just 'lost' half an hour googling on Ball watches. Very interesting history & a diverse range of watches, sadly out of my league.

Julian L


----------



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

Can't remember what the jeweller is called but there is a shop in Leeds that stocks them, it's on the main street that has all the jewellers on (sorry can't be more specific, might be Commercial St) They were a bit hidden away in the lower half of the window but they are there and they seem to have a good chunk of the range. Seeing them in the flesh was actually less inspiring than the photos I have seen on the internet, so would recommend tracking them down.

Hope this is in some way helpful.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

There are 3 AD's in the UK for Ball Watches. Selfridges London and Manchester and John Dyson and Sons in Leeds.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Only Ball watch i have seen in the UK is my own, the Hydrocarbon "Alligator" LE which is an absolute stunner. In the value for money stakes i rate the Ball very highly. Some cracking models and great prices, especially if you buy in Malaysia like i did (from and AD, not a copy!!







)


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

So I was in Selfridges the other day.

Some info in case anyone is interested:

The Ball watches are in the same display section as Tissot, Hamilton and Rado.

They have 17 Ball models on display (out of a possible 47). They don't carry any stock or model (colour) variations.

They have quite a few of what are probably the more popular models - the EMII divers and hydrocarbons. Didn't see any moon glows which was disappointing. Of course, they can get in any model you're interested in.

Anyway, I picked up one of these:

Promo shots from the web










The sales staff was pleasant enough and appeared to have a working knowledge of ball watches.

The above watch didn't have a price tag on it and when I inquired as to the value she was surprised that it came back at Â£440. In fact - she got her supervisor to double check! The rest of the ball watches range from Â£800 to about Â£1700.

So what do you get for your money - well, in my opinion a good looking watch. I was looking for a weekend watch to go with my nice new shiny JLC work watch. I was looking for a black dial, relatively clean and simple but with some added colour interest on the dial. I think the ball meets this criteria with ease.

You also get a nice slice of exclusivity at what is the lower end of the horological market. In the watches under Â£500 category your typical bloke on the street might be sporting anything from seiko or citizen to an Oris. All fine watches but I quite like the fact that I have something a bit different.

One point to note: Much is made of the tritium tubes that ball employ across their whole range. As can be seen from the above shot - they [ball] like to emphasis how bright they are compared to standard lume. I was in fact a bit worried that the watch would be glowing as I was walking down the street at night. But let me either reassure or warn (depending on your take) that - for this model - the lume is subtle (I believe on some others they use brighter tubes). In fact, if there is any other light source around you'll be hard pressed to notice the tubes.

The watch itself seems well constructed, it wears slightly smaller than it is (probably due to the dark face and brushed metal finish). The brushed finish should mask scratches well. The watch and bracelet are quite light and are very wearable. The screw down crown confers a water resistance of 100m. The bracelet is well constructed but does have an overly light weight feel to it and slight rattle (when off the wrist). I think I would also prefer a clasp release button but that's personal preference. The watch back is engraved (nothing to flash) and the accuracy is what you'd expect from the always dependable ETA movement. I'd also point out that you can't hear it wind - unlike my JLC that really lets you know its an automatic watch.

One other point of contention is the Ball 'RR' mark that is used as the second hand counter weight. I think this splits opinion - my take is that its a bit 'frilly' in nature. But its nicely disguised by the fact that its black on a black dial. The other hands are nice and bold with a floating effect. They also sport the ubiquitous tritium tubes.

All in all I think this will make a great casual watch. Check out Ball if you get the chance.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice little review....

I also think too much is made about trit tubes luminosity, from reading the sales pitch they claim lots of lume, but not in my experience, what they give is constant lume in any conditions which is very different.....


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

serp said:


> Anyway, I picked up one of these:
> 
> Promo shots from the web
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch.

Which JLC did you buy?

Ian


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

For my 30th I got myself a Hometime (currently on bracelet):

Really love this watch - the only negative is that the shiny bezel is about as strong a scratch magnet as you're likely to find. But no scratches means no wrist time which means no enjoyment...so I'll just wear the scratches with pride









Pictures borrowed from the web (need to get a decent digital camera...may be for xmas)


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

serp said:


> For my 30th I got myself a Hometime (currently on bracelet):
> 
> Really love this watch - the only negative is that the shiny bezel is about as strong a scratch magnet as you're likely to find. But no scratches means no wrist time which means no enjoyment...so I'll just wear the scratches with pride
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, agree about the shininess, I got a JLC Master Reserve de Marche a few months ago and it does worry me a bit!

Ian


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

My favourite JLC, and I think possibly my favourite current production watch, period. Particularly like them on leather, but I'd happily take it on string if it came to it - great choice!









S.


----------

